# Pocket watch and waistcoat



## maxevans (Jun 10, 2007)

How to attach a pocket watch and its fob to a waistcoat? Any diagram on how?


----------



## Adagio (Aug 2, 2007)

Try this link



Adagio


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

maxevans said:


> How to attach a pocket watch and its fob to a waistcoat? Any diagram on how?


Hope this helps. I tend to wear a Double Albert Watch chain which means that it has a watch on one end, a T bar in the middle with a fob attached and a sovereign case on the other end. each end is placed in the waistcoat pockets and the T bar slips though a button hole on the waistcoat. proper waistcoats have a button hole exclusively for the T bar.. sadly, most don't!


----------



## maxevans (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks a lot Sir! with photo demonstration I understand how it works finally.

yes, I once thought my tailor has missing out making the "exclusive button hole" for my waistcoat! well maybe it is not a must-have nowadays....


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Sir Royston should remember to button up his flies!


----------

